# I got the "Okay"



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

To get another rescue Chi .


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, congratulations!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations! It's so wonderful that you're choosing to rescue. Is there one you're thinking about now or are you just going to start looking?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo congratulations


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! You have to keep us updated when you decide! Do you want another girl or a boy?


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

There isn't one I have in mind yet. But I am on the look out both in the rescues/shelters and keeping on eye out on craigslist for a dog in need. Ideally I would like another female but a special male that really needs help could end up coming home with me. It just depends.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome! I am so happy for you Samantha!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay you guys are probley going to think i'm insane.But this feels like fate! A half hour ago I got an email from a teenage girl who was looking for a home for her 6 month old female Chi/Yorkie mix! She said that her parents were making her get rid of her puppy and she had to find her a home fast. 

She is bringing her TONIGHT! She also comes with a year of free vet care that the girl had won for her at a local clinic, all her food, her crate/carry bag, and toys. All this girl wants is a good home for her puppy. 

I did not even seek this girl out. This is insane! But I am so excited.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Some things are meant to be!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats amazing so glad for you


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Christie, sometimes what's meant to be is meant to be. Congrats! Please post pictures and more info. I'm so glad you were able to help her!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I will definitely post pics either later tonight or tomarrow. She should be here any time now!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So excited for you!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

oh wow I didn't see the update about you bringing a new puppy home! Excited for you!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I definitely didn't expect to get one so soon. I thought a week or two. And then I got the email and it was just too meant to be.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes defiantly was meant to be! Did she say when she was bringing her? I can't wait to see picture's.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg congrats! I cnt wait to see pics of her!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

She just called about 15 minutes ago and said she would be here in 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! Sounds like fate to me =)


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Well?? What happened? Did she come? I'm in suspense here lol*


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandi, Samantha got Faye the same day! She is the cute little mix in her siggy with Osha and Lacey.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol yes Mandi I got her that night. I have been pretty busy lately and havent had much chance to visit the forums.


----------

